# Lab puppies



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Should be high drive hunting dogs. Will be born in January ready in March.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

ugh, shouldn't even ask, but how much?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

$600 AKC registered shots and dew claws. health clearances are all good

Dam


Sire


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

$600 that's cheap .


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> $600 that's cheap .


 you won't find a better breeding for the money.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Only if i could convince the wife!


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I am getting one of trigger and roxy pups next week cant wait .


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> I am getting one of trigger and roxy pups next week cant wait .


You'll really like that pup I'll bet.


----------

